

Show HN: Worml - Crazy simple transfers between Macs - EdSanchez
http://worml.me
This is not another cloud sharing app, in fact it doesn't use cloud services at all; files go straight from one computer to the other. When the transfer ends, the file or website automatically opens up in the other end.<p>It's a perfect tool for immediate sharing and collaboration.<p>Direct App store link: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/worml/id463103644?ls=1&#38;mt=12
======
gus_massa
I am not a typical user of this application. (I don't even have a Mac!) But
...

* I think that "Auto-open" is not a good idea. Perhaps kind of balloon notification is better, with an option to open the file on click.

* I think that the wormhole drawing is too big. I'd like a small icon with a nice wormhole effect while transferring the files.

------
EdSanchez
There's an option which you can disable auto open and just get a growl
notification.

The worm hole animation is also optional. :-)

------
EdSanchez
Check out the cool demo video! <http://vimeo.com/28844803>

